# Lets Do A Freestyle Weed Rap! Rhyme...



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 25, 2008)

Just throw down a rhyme about weed. Let the lyrics flow from your mind.
Maybe a poem about ganja?

 Ill start:

Smoke that bud all day long
Maybe hit it from a bong
toke toke till you choke
Filler up with smoke
Pack a bowl
Or start to roll
Today we Blaze
and tomorrow's a haze.
Its time we feed
that need for weed.

      Lets see your skills people


----------



## killa kev. (Nov 25, 2008)

when i get tight like the pants of urkle
i cop a sac of kush, take a glance at the purple, strains
when my pain gain, to maintain, i hit mary jane
give me the eyes of an eagle, i hit her every day/night and she not even legal
a fat buddha sac and a 4 cigar dutchie pack, what does that equal? = non-lethal people. 
she the bomb like saddam, but at the same time she keep me calm
didn't go to high school, when to school high, and mary made me fall asleep at prom

smh..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice rhymes. My rap skills blow.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

You can consider me a joint
I'll make you see my point
when you smoke me in yo fo door
I make you feel thow'd
have you coughin'
cus you know i'm boss n'
you get faded
make you feel sedated

consider me a blunt
have you pullin' stunts
don't hit me if you a runt
i'll smell like a skunk 
hit you in your face with this funk
don't act like a punk
smack your head so hard it spin like a ceiling fan


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 26, 2008)

ha damn you guys can flow.
 They are all sick so far!


----------



## N1-Mass_Murderer420 (Nov 26, 2008)

lolz

i blow weeeed
pull it out the mara-wanna seeed
im like a centapeeed
i gots many keeeys 
mary, she luv meee
i get tha mon-Eee

hold up i got to take piss.. LoLoLoLz :banana:

stayd on topic!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

Put this in your pipe and smoke it.
You won't know until you toke it.
Feel the feel, and smell the scents-
Dance the dance and lose the tense.  
Life is better all around...
When Mary Jane comes to town.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

wow mom can rap. you go girl


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 26, 2008)

Im feeling kinda green
I wanna smoke like a feen
 Im sippin on pot tea
it really wasnt free
Everyone calls me Bumblebee
I see a girl named Elen
She's got me buzzin like a felon
 All i can do is stare at her melons


----------



## killa kev. (Nov 26, 2008)

okay, no yay, only an ounce of weed
count my cheese, i flow like a fountain please, 
higher than the mountain over seas, 
flyer than a falcon soarin through the trees
it's a fact, i'm diagnosed as a weed head
smoke blunts till i'm indeed dead
this is true spit, cats talk but won't do ****

short i'm about to sleep right now.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 26, 2008)

Ive never tried this before but here goes ...

Dont let the man control your life
he follows rules that cut like knife
take in that smoke that sweetness smell
and tell the man to go to hell

my lungs burn -- the burn we like
getting me high just for the night
next morn we see with groggy sight
and calm our day for another fight

dont tell me bad how I live my gift
and listen to music that lets my mind drift
im not a criminal but tagged I am
by closed minds that point as with friends I jam

go play your life and fill your need
and leave me alone with my innocent weed
dont gaze on me with eyes saying sin
its my choice to take my medicine

you label us bums as you look down on us
while you carry your smile hiding its lust
8 tins you drink, could even be twelve
in that brown bag, your shaky hands delve

I grew a plant
is that so bad
you would take my freedom
and inside feel glad?

you wont stop my love for my green that I toke
I dont break the law, all I do is smoke


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 26, 2008)

ha Hippy, the first part of your rap sounds like something Johnny Cash might say


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 26, 2008)

haha good stuff!
 I love reading them.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 26, 2008)

excuse me but don't push
just wait your turn
i'll let you hit this kush
feel it in your lungs it burns
heres a dare
hit this ****
i call it jack herer
how bout some blueberry
grew it not off the street
white to red hairy
man it taste sweet
this they call diesel
it's not in your car
make you fell diesel
when they gonna open a weed bar
shipped from canada northern lights
not some city schwag
make your chest get tight
get the big bag


----------



## nvthis (Nov 26, 2008)

Standin' on the corner of Rose & 32nd
Watchin' 2 bros doin' some _trainwreckin'_
Slide up beside 'em like I own the whole place
And the bro on the right got a look on his face

I check it and shrug and pulled my own bag
And dem bros new right off it wasn't no shwag
The smell came up & punched the left one in the eye
And he said "Was up, my bro, wanna get high?

I packed up a bowl and he took the first hit
And said " Oh man, I think I know this (edit)"
I said "No way bro, this stuff's all mine,
A cross between _widow_ and _Texada Time_"

whoaho, gonna smoke me a bowl
whoaho, better keep it low
whoaho, don't want da po po to know
whoaho, gonna smoke dat bowl

He said "Hol' up, g, got sumthin' you can try"
and pulled up a bag like an agent on the sly
"Grew this one in my yard usin' 40s for fert,
Jus' po' yo' beer on the seed in da dirt"

Looked pretty good, gonna give it a try
Taste like _Banana Kush_ with a touch of _Thai_.
Then the dude on the right said "Forget about that"
And pulled out some dank from the rim of his hat

Whoaho, gonna smoke me a bowl
Whoaho, better keep it low
Whoaho, Gonna git real high
Whoaho, watch the days go by

So he looked up at me with a nod of his head
And said "Don't worry bro, this'll knock you dead
He took a tiny piece and packed it in a bowl
then handed it to me, but on the down low

He said "Now boy, this here's da _Green Crack_
Stuff's gonna cost ya 'bout $60 a sack
Jus' go to Ching's Palace an' down aroun' da back
Give yo' money to the China girl wit da big rack

Whoaho, gonna smoke me a bowl
Whoaho, better keep it low
Whoaho, It's da _OG Kush_
Whoaho, Geeze, who am I kidding anyway? :rofl: I high, white and don 't really even listen to rap... Just sounded like fun.
HAPPY THANKSGIVING MP!!!!!


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 27, 2008)

My little offering, hope you like it!

Ode to a criminal


Narrow minds keep my life in chains
'A criminal' the suits and leo claims
I've never robbed, mugged or killed
For my habit to be filled

But I am a criminal

I don't go out on saturday nights
And drink too much and start some fights
I sit at home safe and sound
Maybe invite a few friends around

But I am a criminal

We sit and laugh while the weed gets burnt
And discuss life and what can be learnt
Break out the candy when the munchies hit
No stress, no violence, this is the ****

But I am a criminal

When the evening is done, the world put right
With laughs and smiles we bid goodnight
To our friends, thanks for an awesome time
I feel that we commit no crime

But I am a criminal

An evening spent out of trouble
I'm sorry suit to burst your bubble
If more people relaxed like me
How much easier your job would be

But I am a criminal

A stoner wants to enjoy peace and love
Not the grip of the iron glove
Leave us alone, to enjoy our crops
A stoner never troubles the cops

But I am a criminal

My indoor garden is my pride and joy
My hareem of girls, and not one boy
Growing is part of the passion you see
Its part of my medication and therapy

But I am a Criminal

You make wars, send my kin to die
'In the name of peace' but thats a lie
You make the rules and call the shots
My life you ruin with all your plots

But I am a criminal

The power is all that you crave
Control from the cradle to the grave
No real interest in whats true
Lies and deception is what you brew

But I am a criminal

Leadership should be an inspriation
Not hellbent on mass damnation
Take the time to look and see
Remove the blinkers, come smoke with me

But I am a criminal

I hope one day, you will truely find
That all the lies have made you blind
And that soon, in a timely fashion
You will enjoy our Marijuana Passion

But I am a criminal

Come and have a seat with us
No need to fight, no need to fuss
We don't bite and we don't kill
We'll make you welcome, enjoy our thrill

But I am a criminal

Time to end the bureaucracy
Come and spend a day with me
Leave the hostile warmonger behind
with my guidance you will find

That YOU are the criminal


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 27, 2008)

god i dont know how you guys can think of these long raps/rhymes


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> god i dont know how you guys can think of these long raps/rhymes


 
Me either.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 27, 2008)

Me either!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 28, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Me either.



ehh maybe they should write a book, publish their creations?
MJ Kids Book?


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 28, 2008)

so yesterday
 I smoked a bomb *** spiff
This stuff was so strong
 it made my legs stiff
And after the next hit 
just fall to the floor
Relizing your no longer in your brain no more
Which in fact 
what just happen
your brain just reacting
You can even stop it
You hope but don't drop it
Unless it's a seed
In a hole in the dirt
So it can be one with the earth
But never to exert
Witness the power of earth


----------



## JBonez (Nov 28, 2008)

cool thread, not that i would dare "battle" anyone, my rap skills are non existent, i play a saxophone, no words for me! 

keep it going guys, im trying to come up with something!


----------



## purplekush420 (Jul 20, 2011)

Smoke some weed geting high off my THC 
who wanna be just like me feelin the breez between my nees.
Come smoke with me I gots all the good weed. 
you wish you were me rollin a fat blunt 
I wiah I had a **** here to **** we do it in the back of the truck and 
hit every bump till we hit it so hard the truck breaks
as goood as my grinder breaks up my weed magicly rolls in my papers
light puff it till it all gone send you so high you fallin from the sky 
roll that cross and send me to heaven imma see the king lord holly him self
puf puf pass to the king o mighty 
as we get so ****ed we sobbed in rehab 
just to smoke the ****ing jokes back to the good times 
now we all looking fly don't have to try but gotta try some more 
gonna be on the national weed tore its 4:20 we cought up in the storm 
its so Smokey just like the bear as I tear it 
open the blood poors from the porse in your face 
ill cut your *** with an ace from the deck 
now imma smoke you on the docks 
wish you were good as me imma be the best till i 23 
number one V.I.P 
joint still burnin when i D.I.E. 
stomac turn so bad cuase i gotta PEE. 
now lets go back and finish that sac!!!!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jul 20, 2011)

I respect the rhymes like the grams i grind
After the exhale, come the unwind
I re up in masses, **** a dime
Regs? whats that? I draw the fine line
and leave em behind with a cloud of sublime
Baking **** out and leavin em blind
So dam fried, all of the time off the Kind, please dont mind
Define and design the best strain combined
6 nugs mixed, have your mind twined 

I can go on and on hahahah


----------



## Irish (Jul 21, 2011)

my dopes got violent charm
she's a five o clock alarm
she's gonna burn you down boy with her touch,
so if ya don't want a double dose
then don't ya get too close
cause she'll go that far and burn you twice as much...

sixteen valves, i got my weed
all the kush that i need
you can smell her four blocks down, yeah thats my girl
you cant hide and stay inside
come on out and take a ride
crawl inside and get smoked out in my world...

she'll win your heart she'll win your soul
she'll make you lose all your control
i got the yay all them boys been talkin bout
so if ya don't want a double dose
keep on steppin don't get close
cause she's gonna take you all the way without a doubt... lol...

yeee-haww... lol...


----------



## Chewbongo (Jul 21, 2011)

Knick knack patty whack how come no ones home, when u get back get back get the fatty wrapped call me on my phone, zig zags bics black ill take to the dome, when I hit that its fast or I can take it really slow, so sit back relax and load another bowl, dont brag no thats bad but this is what ive grown, green grass in clear glass no one will be shown


----------



## UniqueSpeakn (Mar 25, 2013)

Friends rolled up with some cigarettes, and im like **** that id rather smoke weed bits. Pocket full of crumbs from the last ounce i bought, its alright its enough to hit the spot.
Never really been through what yall fought, addiction to that poison, throughout the years you rot. But look at me, im only smoking the pot. Toking with my friends with whatever i got. Roll that blunt, fill that bong, or maybe pour some shots. Never really cared, untieing lifes knot, blowing weed the air, and then again i caught. 
The ganja still in my lungs, GOD DAMN white widow stung. Friends dropped there tabacco when they saw what i brung. :icon_smile:


----------



## the weed man (Apr 26, 2013)

:holysheep: What you want me to say..
i'm getting blazed..
smoking some of that purple haze..
i'm so amazed..
i took two rips off of a chonger..
took out a bong..
and couldnt take it any longer..
i white walled it and passed out..
woke back up and smoked out..
had to much of that purple haze..
iv been blazed for about a full day..
im so zooted i believe..
the air is polluted..
by the stench of that strand..
comon give me a hand im gonna..
hit this 4 footer..
get me some water..
cause im coughing up a storm..
this **** will leave your chest warm..


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2013)

This is one old asss thread.
Untill today it was dead.


----------



## robertr (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice language sounds like garbage to me


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2014)

WeedHopper said:


> This is one old asss thread.
> Untill today it was dead.





:rofl:


----------



## mywifemary (Mar 23, 2014)

A friend and I made this up one night while toking on my porch.  Oh to be a teenager again. 

To the tune of "Over the Rainbow" from Wizard of Oz, lol

Somewhere over the forest
Of marijuana
Grab a whole bag full
Then pack it in my bowl

You know I like to smoke that sticky **** every day of the week
Hydro, nugget, chronic **** sometimes I smoke a little creep

Oh, somewhere over the forest
Of marijuana
Grab a whole bag full
Then pack it in my bowl

Anyway. It's not great, but it has always stuck and brings back great memories.


----------



## Twistdaking (Jun 11, 2014)

Take me away to where the marijuana grow so i can lay in the field n let the gandja burn slow inhale then exhale and blow wish i could float like the smoke i realse from my throat im so good i can hit it n dont choke but its so good u can feel it in one toke trainwreck to greencrack its no joke and bubble gum cush i need a blunt wrap to smoke i might pass it  around wen theres ppl there but wen im all alone i aint got to share marijauna farms thats all im after the lord said he'll lead me to lie in gr:vap-bobby_on_the_beeen pastures


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 11, 2014)

Take a Toke n Cough, if U don'tget off
take it thro the Bong, It might take too Long

if U want to get high,, get the good stuff By n BY


----------



## juggalohomie63 (Sep 22, 2014)

grab a bong 
take a toke like cheech and chong

my head is so full of smoke
not turinin back until I choke

whats this high in me
the sticky icky green **** ya see

so grab a bong and take a hit
then tell me when ya feel the it


----------

